# new goldfish eggs



## tjens215 (Jan 7, 2010)

hey guys, I have read a lot but can't find an answer. I have 2 common goldfish with my turtle and recently the female put eggs on the one plant in the tank. I don't know when she laid the eggs but it couldnt have been that long ago. Is there any way to know if the eggs were fertilized? I put the plant in a seperate tank so the fish wont eat the eggs or fry if they hatch, but I just wonder if they were fertilized?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Wait a day and a half from when the eggs were fertilized. The ones that turn white are the infertile ones, while the clear ones are fertilized.


----------



## shaycorl (May 17, 2010)

Don'
t be in hurry just wait up a few may be a period of from 1 to 3 days and then from the witness of eggs as said by a member above you can get the idea if eggs are fertilize or not.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You will be able to tell which ones goes bad like everyone said. The bad ones will grow fungus. Good Luck!


----------

